# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics > Controlling Algae -- Pond Emergencies >  The little Cleaners... SNAILS!

## Tsia

There has been alot of talk lately about snails and their presence in the aquarium..

And, even though my tank is a newer bigger one now and there is no algae as yet, I decided to take the plunge and get 2 'Batman Snails' LOL 
see here  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWN%3AIT&rd=1

I didnt want anything boring... (and I havent clown loaches so they should survive!! 

Watch this space, I may have 100 of them by a few months time! :o

So, what do you think??? Are you for or against the snail?? lmao

----------


## Nemo

looks good tsia  :Big Grin:

----------


## dannypacu

agianst

you end up with 100s of the little fooker and make the tank look crap

far better getting a UV light if you have cold water fish
or a nice pleco if you have trops

----------


## Tsia

Well Batman and robin Arrived!!

They are about the size of one of my thumbnails!  :lol: 

I just plonked em in, but cos I wasnt able to get the post personally from the postman this morning, he just left them behind the outside bin, and the little critters water was really cold!!
they havent moved yet, they have been in the tank for 3 hours now and I cant even see them. I think they have been nudged by the fish and current maybe to behind the rocks.. 

Anyways, I hope they are ok. I havent seen them move as yet. I presume that the water was so cold from being outside all day that they went into a hibernatiuon state maybe.. but presumed they would liven up after warming up!! LOL

Time will tell I suppose..

Poor Batman and Robin.. xxxxx lmao

----------


## Nemo

no gatman and bobin will be okay.

u wont see em during daytime.

they only come out at night time

so if u want to see how they are doing

make the room pitch black.

then turn the tank lights on after about 3hours after and you will hopefully see them somewhere moving 0.001mph  :lol:

----------


## dannypacu

or use a red light

----------


## Tsia

> no gatman and bobin will be okay.
> 
> u wont see em during daytime.
> 
> they only come out at night time
> 
> so if u want to see how they are doing
> 
> make the room pitch black.
> ...



Oh right... only come out at night! Like the real Batman and Robin then?? LOL

I saw last night before I went to bed, one of them stuck upside down on the ornament so I know he is ok. Cant see the other as yet, but hey, will look again tonight.
May do that turn the light off thingy and see.
lets hope they havent been eaten on their first overnight venture! 
Whe I get a chance I will take some pics, but I think that will prove tres difficile!!

----------

